# Traveling and shooting



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys!!

I was traveling the past 8 days and I was traveling with my last slingshot (http://slingshotforu...dpeblack-honey/) 

I wanted to share my trip with you with a good video! 

I hope you enjoyed the views and the shooting.

Thanks for watching

Take care

Volp


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE. hilarious and awesome man. bra-vo.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Freakin awesome vid and nice shooting!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You traveled far Pilgrim!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE. hilarious and awesome man. bra-vo.





August West said:


> Freakin awesome vid and nice shooting!


Thanks a lot Guys!! I am smiling 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> You traveled far Pilgrim!


Far....Far.....like a coyote searching for a good place 

Thanks Can-Opener

Volp


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great video, really puts a smile on you face.

It reminds me of people who take a shot everywhere they go of the beautiful landscape, but in the middle of each shot is them admiring the scene standing butt naked.

Now I'm not saying that's a recommendation for a new slingshot video.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow mono lake water lever has fallen ! where you stood once used to be under water. great scenic road trip shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Great video, really puts a smile on you face.
> 
> It reminds me of people who take a shot everywhere they go of the beautiful landscape, but in the middle of each shot is them admiring the scene standing butt naked.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that's a recommendation for a new slingshot video.


Yes! I saw those video too, but I never saw a video with someone shooting a slingshots around the world, for this reason I thought about this video 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Imperial said:


> wow mono lake water lever has fallen ! where you stood once used to be under water. great scenic road trip shooting :thumbsup:


Mono lake's water level is super low, like every lake in california in this moment, but finally today RAIN!!!

Thanks Imperial!!

Volp


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice shooting. That Mojave shot was impressive.


----------



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

awesome video dude


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

ben-houghton said:


> awesome video dude


Thanks Man!

Volp


----------

